# Rapido 924F tyres



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the recommended tyre pressures for Rapido 924F or 927F?

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

suggest you contact the tyre manufacturers, giving them the weight of each axle after you have been to he weigh bridge.
I would say between 65 and 70 psi.

cabby


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

cabby said:


> suggest you contact the tyre manufacturers, giving them the weight of each axle after you have been to he weigh bridge.
> I would say between 65 and 70 psi.
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ill go along with cabby's suggestion that's what I did and its amazing how different the tyre pressures should be as to what the converters/dealer say, mine where pumped up to their max I think that was somewhere around 90psi when I checked with continental they recommended 55 on the front and 70 on the back that was with the van fully loaded in holiday mode. (after a trip to the weighbridge) 

as a foot note it would be interesting to see where the insurance companies stand on this one if the vehicle was involved in a accident and they checked the pressures do they side with the tyre manufacturer or the builder maybe somebody may come forward with a answer :roll:


----------

